# Jean Charles de Menez



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Police have finally admitted that they got it wrong in the shooting of Jean Charles de Menez.

It was his brother they were after ...Dennis de Menez.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

5027 posts and finally Neil says something funny.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Aye. It was a long time coming but worth the wait eh?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

That is* hilarious *:!: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

class :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

oooooooohhhh but PMSL :lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Bump for those who missed this one. :lol:


----------



## Apaddler (Nov 19, 2008)

My uncle was a crap ventriloquist. He used to shove his hand up my arse and tell me not to say anything.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

qooqiiu said:


> Bump for those who missed this one. :lol:


Ahhh. Why thank you kind Sir.


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

:lol: Excellent


----------

